# North or South?



## AlexHar (Oct 1, 2015)

Hello
New to the forum and looking for some advice. I intend to move to Spain with my wife in a few years and am struggling to find the right place.

I have been to Spain many times, both Islands and mainland and have decided to rent in various locations until I find that right place. I fancy trying Costa Blanca first but am struggling where to rent first, North or South.

Been reading up on areas in Costa Blanca such as Javea, Calpe, Denia etc and they all have pros and cons.

We fancy somewhere that does not die in Winter, has a healthy mix of Spaniards and other nationalities. It does not have to be "on the beach"as I will get a car. We have started learning Spanish as we want to immerse ourselves in the local culture.

Many thanks

Alex :confused2:


----------



## hibiscus123 (Aug 27, 2015)

I can't fault Nerja, its worth a look.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Nerja/Frigiliana great combination


----------



## hibiscus123 (Aug 27, 2015)

Rabbitcat said:


> Nerja/Frigiliana great combination


frigiliana to nerja on the bus (aircon coach) E1, nerja to Malaga E4.50 express coach approx 1 hour, never seen it 'jam packed' in town just very busy in season (as anywhere else I guess).


----------



## AlexHar (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi
Thanks for replies. We have actually been to Nerja a couple of times and quite liked it. We rented villas and had good times. 

Its just that I have a few years to retirement and want to try a few more places.

Was thinking of area around Javea, Calpe, Denia cos its meant to have a really healthy climate (asthma and arthritis) nice wide beaches and still has a real Spanish feel to area.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

AlexHar said:


> Hi
> Thanks for replies. We have actually been to Nerja a couple of times and quite liked it. We rented villas and had good times.
> 
> Its just that I have a few years to retirement and want to try a few more places.
> ...


What do you mean really by north and south because I don't think you mean Northern spain, do you?


----------



## AlexHar (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi

No, you are quite right there. I was referring more to north and south Costa Blanca on this occasion.

I stayed with Spanish friends in Santander area and loved it but weather a bit too similar to Scotland. I need heat, helps my arthritis, so want to try around CB.

Went to Chiclana area last year and really liked it but would like to be near an Airport with cheap no frills flights to Glasgow. i.e. Malaga or Alicante.

Intend to try many areas over next 5 years and improve my Spanish, CB is my first area to check out.

Cheers


Alex


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

How about the middle , then you get the best of north and south with a short drive , also close to the airport 


Cheers Tony Agost Alicante


----------



## calpeflyer (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello Alex

If this helps :

My wife and I spent a few holidays exploring Costa Blanca and finally settled on Calpe and bought a house some years ago. 

Calpe does not die in the winter ( although most beachfront restaurants don't open in the evenings) , good mix of nationalities and good beach. It is a working town and has most / all businesses that one would expect.

Also roughly halfway between Alicante and Valencia airports.

Moved over permanently last year.


----------



## stefig (Jul 14, 2015)

I think Javea is beautiful. I prefer it over Calpe myself.


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

I keep seeing Javea popping up in these kind of threads, really peaking my interest &#55357;&#56844;


----------



## tijax (May 20, 2015)

Hi,

I am really in the same boat as you, unsure where to go and settle so have settled for semi permenant renting. At the moment I am in Isla Plana, a small place just 4 klms outside Puerto de Mazzarron. Although it is just a small place it has a healthy presence of French, Belgium, german and British settlers. 
Puerto De Mazarron and Mazarron town have everything but can be quite tourist saturated where as Isla Plana, only down the road has a definite Spanish flavour and even more so another place 4 klms further on down the coast is La Azohia, a smaller village. 

The benefits are both airports, Murcia and ALicante are close by.

Food for thought. Happy journey


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

AlexHar said:


> Hello
> New to the forum and looking for some advice. I intend to move to Spain with my wife in a few years and am struggling to find the right place.
> 
> I have been to Spain many times, both Islands and mainland and have decided to rent in various locations until I find that right place. I fancy trying Costa Blanca first but am struggling where to rent first, North or South.
> ...


We looked around Costa Blanca South last year, staying in Gan Alacant, visiting places such as Dolores, Crevillante, Los Montisinos etc., (excuse the spelling). We didn't like it, but then everyone is looking for something individual. We then visited Javea and both agreed it should be an area we should try. Hence, we are now here and spending just under 6 months renting to see how we truly feel about the area. Today we drove to Denia going there via the mountain road, never again, but came back the low road route! Although we can see the beauty of Denia, we find it can be colder and we feel the area is damp (can't explain), but it may be because some parts being shielded from the sun by the Montgo. Javea seems to have different areas, Port, Arenal, town/urbanisations. It is still busy in October (so far) and I don't think it dies too much in winter. We also visited Moraira and yesterday spoke to a lady who lives there several months of the year and says that it is like a ghost town in the winter. As for Calpe, we have not yet visited there, but no doubt will in the coming months.
At the moment, we feel comfortable with Javea and I have found things to do in my retirement, the weather has been good, albeit we have had a couple of days of torrential rain which has been welcomed by the majority of people we have spoken to.
Hope this helps.


----------



## raynard (Nov 26, 2014)

Torrox the best climate in Europe.... But how many other places in Spain say the same?


----------

